# Lonely?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

How lonely are you on a scale of 1-10? How much do you crave _real_ (not virtual) human company?

http://www.comics.com/creators/andycapp/archive/andycapp-20050825.html

I'm about a 9 right now. :fall That's me in the first two pics of the cartoon. Am beginning to see plants in a different light. Some of them are starting to look quite friendly. :?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Id put a ten, but that would comfirm how much of a loser i am...so i'm goin with a 9... cause it's just borderline and i can accept that :lol


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I see we think the same way, Ashley Riot! :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am about a 5.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

It varies obviously but generally about a 7


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

I put 5. I'm a little lonely all the time, but I'm less lonely knowing that I will have the opportunity to socialize at the end of the week.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I rated my loneliness a 7. Though married, we see each other on Saturdays only and most Sundays. I soooooo wish I had female friends .


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

5. I think I could live by myself. :|


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I put a five. I'm alone but I'm not lonely.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

7


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm about an 8 or 9 :hide


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I put 6. Sometimes I like being alone. But at other times I wish I had someone cool to hang out with...someone female, perhaps...


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

Ehh... I put a 10.... yah I'm pathetic. I suck at meeting peeps in real life so I try and meet peeps online then eventually in real life but these days it seems to get harder and harder. I really want to have friend sto do stuff with but I find it really hard to connect to most in my age range who want to just party and get drunk and go to bars.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I gave myself a 7. I would say that I am lonely, but not all of the time.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

8. I've been feeling pretty lonely. I'm starting to think I need to do something about this.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I rate myself at a 5. I'm pretty used to living life alone but I am currently eager to get out there and socialize. Recently I decided to turn my social life around, so I don't expect to continue to live such a lonely existence for much longer.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm about a 2. Being around others totally drains me. I'd rather be by myself most of the time.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd say 4.
Generally speaking, I'm not very lonely. I enjoy most of my time that I have to myself. But I have my days.


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

I have voted a six. Yes, I feel lonely as I am at home with the knowledge of my solitude. I do not feel alone when I am at home. As much as I am, I am much more in control. My thoughts do not race as much as when I am out of the house or in public. Were I in a public place, school, outside, having people stay here - I would vote a 10.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I voted 5.

I've been alone for so long I don't know what it's like to be around other people for long periods of time.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm an 8 right now. There are some times, well a lot of times, when I'm so lonely I wish I was dead (that would be a 10), but then are are other times when I kind of like being by myself (7). I think I'm always hovering somewhere between levels 7-10. I think thats as good as its gonna get for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

I would go with 6. I got some new friends all of which have SA. That makes things a litlle easier when we go out. Recently im not really that lonely, just a bit too lazy to go out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

brokenlight said:


> 8. I've been feeling pretty lonely. I'm starting to think I need to do something about this.


Even with a 7, I feel the same way!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

7 I guess


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

7. I'm lonely, but I think that I have been alone for so long I have learned pretty good coping skills.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I would say 8. I really would like to have some friends who I can hang out with. I'm sick of staying at home all the time. That said, I do enjoy my own company, so I'm not feeling too lonely.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

10....


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

I would have to say 9, I don't have any real friends, only virtual online ones.

I'm just sick off staying in my room all the time, I have NOBODY to go out with. :rain


----------



## Damsel (Sep 20, 2005)

renegade said:


> I would have to say 9, I don't have any real friends, only virtual online ones.
> 
> I'm just sick off staying in my room all the time, I have NOBODY to go out with. :rain


same here, no friends in real life...only online. i put a 7. it seems if i'm not talking to someone or getting attention...i get down. and that sux...


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I would say a 2...usually when I am around people I can't get home fast enough! :lol But I am married so it's not like I am "alone" a lot. I would be pretty happy just being around him all the time but sometimes I do feel lonely for female friendships.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

7-8 right now


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10, lonely as hell. I long for someone to care about me......


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a 6 or 5. But it changes a lot. Actually when I accomplish something small like say something, or do something I never tried because I was too scared I get a high off of the attention. Real human attention is something that I am not used to. Just a short sentence gives me a high, I actually feel good. So I doubt I'd be a 6 if I just talked more. I'll find out someday.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

10 :cry


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

At the moment, 10. It changes a lot, sometimes i actually *like* being alone, but other times i can;t stand it... that would be now.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I say 7


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I vary from 3 to 10, and I'm a 10 today 

There's so many things I want to do... and so few of them can be enjoyed alone...

-Ryan


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Kardax said:


> There's so many things I want to do... and so few of them can be enjoyed alone...
> 
> -Ryan


Jack pot. Me too. Good thing programs like msn or yahoo mess exists :b So virtually, I'm not that alone.


----------



## maineiac (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd say 7 right now


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would say 8.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

9 here..


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

always have been, and I suspect i always will be.. I guess i'm just star-crossed like that..


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

still lonely.. sigh..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

A big fat 10! =(


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

Around a 7 at the moment.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I voted 8. SAS takes one point off, and my only friend gets the other.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Weekdays 8
Weekends 10


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm very lonely, at about an 8 on the scale -- never dated, never had really close friends. For most of my life it hasn't bothered me. But the fact is that I'm not happy in any way, shape or form. So why not try being with someone and see if that makes me happy?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

At this time, I'm honestly not. I don't have friends to go out with or a significant other, I guess I've gotten used to it. I have friends I can talk to if I feel lonely, but usually I'm just wrapped up in myself.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ten; a very solid ten. 

Ah well, enough of me and my sentimental posts.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, old thread.

I'll say seven.

I like to think I'm lonely, but in reality I am not happy around people either, so I don't know.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

is 11 an option?

:afr


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Very lonely: an 8, but only when I think about it. Hanging around other people gives you less time to think about how desperate you are for love, and makes you less depressed about it.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not really sure. 
I put a 7.

There are times I wish I had someone to talk to... However I also know I need my solitude quite often.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Depends... changes a lot depending on certain things. Right now it's about a 3. Probably hit about 7 tonight.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

As De Niro's character from The Score said, I am alone but I am not lonely. (most of the time anyway). Sometimes though I really want to cuddle with someone.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted 1, I'm a bit used to it. I don't mind being alone anymore. I accept it now, for better or worse


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> As De Niro's character from The Score said, I am alone but I am not lonely. (most of the time anyway). Sometimes though I really want to cuddle with someone.


I think he said that from "*Heat*"...

A much better Movie...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Soul666 said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > As De Niro's character from The Score said, I am alone but I am not lonely. (most of the time anyway). Sometimes though I really want to cuddle with someone.
> ...


ah.. so this is what it feels like to be wrong. :fall

First time for everything. :b


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Right now I'd say eight.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i went from 10 to 4


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

It's hard to feel lonely when you're stuck with eight other souls every moment of your life. :roll


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

About an 8 or a 9


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

10? I'm waiting for the "Super-Lonely" poll question to come out. With scores of 12+ I'll beat all'ya suckas. Actually my health has kept me back the last few years but now that it's improved and I'm losing weight (Im very self conscious about my excess fat) I plan to go and volunteer and do some things that will help.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'd say a 9... no, make that a 10.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Right now I'm feeling like a 10.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I would say about an 8 or a 9...Not only am I lonely but I am also in a city surrounded by people, so I can't go outside and enjoy nature, take a walk etc. because there are always tons of people everywhere...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Lonely?*



WinterDave said:


> I would say about an 8 or a 9...Not only am I lonely but I am also in a city surrounded by people, so I can't go outside and enjoy nature, take a walk etc. because there are always tons of people everywhere...


i hate that.  i love fall and winter because no one is outside and the weather is much more enjoyable. going out now makes me so anxious and sometimes triggers a panic attack.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

This last week I have been extremely lonely and have spent the last two weekends doing nothing.. sucks bigtime


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Lonely?*



nothing_to_fear said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > I would say about an 8 or a 9...Not only am I lonely but I am also in a city surrounded by people, so I can't go outside and enjoy nature, take a walk etc. because there are always tons of people everywhere...
> ...


I also like fall and winter better. I also get anxious esp when it is hot and humid which will be like that all tis week. Stupid south wind. It was nice getting the wind off the big lake bringing us cool weather. I better use my Maxim deodorant this week to prevent me from sweating all the time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> Depends... changes a lot depending on certain things. Right now it's about a 3. Probably hit about 7 tonight.


7


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

... still cruising at lonely factor 9.5... sigh...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

8


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

7 or 8...

Lately I've really been wanting to share time with someone who isn't responding with typed words.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

around a 7


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

8


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

8


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

8



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lately I've really been wanting to share time with someone who isn't responding with typed words.


 :ditto :|


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

9


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

9-10 :sigh


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Currently at 10 for the past two days, I hope it goes down soon.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

10. I have no one :sigh


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with my family so I have my brothers to talk to at least.

9


----------



## DSW (Apr 18, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> 10. I have no one :sigh


 :ditto


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Probaby 7.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been feeling like a 10 for the last several months and its only getting worse.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know. Am I craving human company, or am I just craving approval? Whatever it is, today I've been craving it at about a 10.


----------

